# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Minissha Lamba looks splendid on Red Carpet at Cannes

## shikha01

The pretty, petite Bollywood actress Minissha Lamba was present on the opening day of Cannes Film Festival 2011. Obviously amidst much razzmatazz, the actress wasnt noticed that much, but she did get it right for the red carpet in a flowy, delicate gown created by Indian designer duo Gauri Nainika.

As reported earlier, Minissha attended the screening of Woody Allens Midnight In Paris. What worked for the actress was the subdued colour of the dress. The gown in champagne tone by Gauri and Nainika did justice to her fair, flawless skin. Minissha took the minimalistic route and didnt accessorize much for the event. Overall, a perfect ten on ten get-up!

Online Bollywood gossip

----------


## brut

where is the pic??

----------

